
Software Freedom Conservancy asking for supporters to join, save GPL enforcement - paroneayea
https://sfconservancy.org/news/2015/nov/23/2015fundraiser/
======
Rondom
"Yesterday, we launched a very important fundraiser. Over the past year and in
particular since we launched the VMware suit, _some of our corporate funding
has been pulled because we tackle important but controversial issues, like GPL
compliance_. We have even have had talks blocked or canceled at conferences."

WOW!

